# Fujifilm Finepix F72 EXR Date and Time



## mwalker2

I have figured out how to set the date and time, now how do I set it up so that the date and time show up on my pictures?


----------



## WereBo

Allo mwalker and welcome to TSF :wave:

I've just scanned through the user-manual for your Finepix and, from the little there is about it, it seems it will only print the date when printed with a 'Pictbridge' compatible printer.

Perhaps another Fuji-fan here knows more about this model :4-dontkno


----------



## SABL

Do you really want a timestamp on your pictures?? I can't remember how Win98 operates but with XP you can place the cursor over the photo and 'right' click on the mouse which will open a window where you will find "properties" at the very bottom of the list. Left click on "properties" and you will see info for the photo that includes the date and time. Timestamps IMO are for film cameras and not needed for digital unless you want a cluttered photo.


----------



## Done_Fishin

sounds like you need something that extracts the date & time from the exif info, however most cameras that have this type of function place the date & time in a fixed position, quite often where you don't really want it. 

I'd look for an application that allows you to see the details , edit your photo & place the details yourself, like ACDSee7, in a place that you decide. If anyone knows of a program that collects the info automatically and allows you to place it in a position of your own choosing, then save the edited file, I would also be most interested.

Did a quick Google and found this .. http://www.sharewareconnection.com/visual-photo-time-stamp.htm which places a timestamp when printing 

there are probably more if you have time to search


----------

